

Facebook agrees with misogyny - seoh
http://kimchi-woman.blogspot.com/2015/06/kimchi-woman-facebook-page.html

======
seoh
and Facebook also told me that Anti-LGBT
Movement([https://www.facebook.com/pages/%EB%8F%99%EC%84%B1%EC%95%A0%E...](https://www.facebook.com/pages/%EB%8F%99%EC%84%B1%EC%95%A0%EB%B0%98%EB%8C%80%EC%9A%B4%EB%8F%99/983297698377611))
doesn't violate Facebook Community Standard.

